# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Phân tích dự án Bất Động Sản Hòa Bình Riverside

## tenten

Hòa Bình Riverside khi là   trung tâm  người ở  sang trọng  do chủ  Bình Dương  Bạc Liêu  thống trị góp vốn đầu tư  tại  thị trấn  độc lập , huyện  hòa bình , tỉnh Bạc Liêu.



 không như  Felicia City Bình Phước, dự án Hòa Bình Riverside do đất  Xanh Miền Tây phân phối chính có   mô hình chỉ 3 ha  cùng với  tổng căn hộ chung cư  100 lô  đất nền trống  xuất hiện  diện tích quy hoạnh S từ 80 m²  mang tới 100 m².

 hòa bình  Riverside Bạc Liêu  tọa lạc gần   trước mặt Quốc Lộ 1A địa điểm  có  khu   người ở  sầm uất cũng như   toàn bộ các  ích lợi   phục vụ  dân cư  in như  khu trường lớp ,  cơ Bộ y tế , chợ,  nhà hàng, khu   giải trí và vui chơi giải trí cũng như  nội khu  thương mại…

 ngoài ra, khu  dân cư   hòa bình  Riverside cũng thuận lợi   trong những việc   biến động  đến   nhiều  tỉnh thành  sát bên  như Hậu Giang, Cà Mau dựa vào  Quốc Lộ 1A – trục  mặt đường xương  sống  của rất nhiều  tỉnh miền Tây.

Điểm đặc biệt  của  hòa bình  Riverside khi là  dự án   tọa lạc  sát bên  dòng sông  Bạc Liêu – Cà Mau nên bầu không khí  tại  khu   người ở  liên tục  vô cùng sạch sẽ  dễ chịu , dễ chịu  quanh  năm.

 mặc dù   độc lập  Riverside  xuất hiện  mô hình  nhỏ thêm hơn  khá nhiều  đối với   dự án khu công trình Felicia City nhưng  nhờ   nhiều   yếu tố tại  nên  Dự Án BĐS khu công trình  vẫn sẽ   thu hút cực mạnh giới góp vốn đầu tư  Bất Động Sản Nhà Đất  xung quanh vị trí  miền Tây.

 giá chỉ  đất nền chủ quyền  Riverside dự định   tầm 12 triệu  cho mỗi  mét vuông. thời khắc  booking  dự đoán khoảng  đầu quý  3/2021.



khu  cư dân  chủ quyền  Riverside nằm ngay   ngay mặt tiền  Quốc Lộ 1A, Nằm trong  thị trấn  độc lập , huyện chủ quyền , tỉnh Bạc Liêu. khu   người ở ven  sông  tự do nằm   ở địa thế chính giữa  của tỉnh Bạc Liêu, huyện  độc lập  cận kề   những huyện Phước Long, Vĩnh Lợi, Đông Hải,  điển hình  liền kề  thị xã  giá chỉ Rai (hướng đi Cà Mau) cũng như   không đến  trung tâm Thành Phố  Bạc Liêu  tầm 10 km.

 hòa bình  Riverside  tận hưởng  những điểm mạnh   nhờ   tọa lạc gần  mặt tiền  Quốc Lộ 1A – một đầu mối  giao thông   quan trọng của cả  vùng ĐBSCL liên kết  huyện chủ quyền  tỏa đi  nhiều khu vực cũng như   nổi bật thuận tiện  kết nối   với tỉnh Cà Mau cũng như   vùng phụ cận băng qua   tập hợp cơ Sở giao thông  bộ  và thủy.

bên gần đó , do nằm ở  ven con sông  Bạc Liêu nên Dự Án BĐS   hòa bình  Riverside Bạc Liêu cũng  thừa kế  đường   hạ tầng giao thông thủy  trọng yếu lưu  đi qua   địa phận Gành Hào (Đông Hải) dựng nên   đường   sông Gành Hào (xem TNR Gành Hào) nối huyện Đông Hải cùng với  huyện Đầm Dơi (tỉnh Cà Mau).  thời gian 2021-2025,  xung quanh vị trí này  liên tục  thiết kế xây dựng một cây cầu lớn   với tổng kinh phí  góp vốn đầu tư  khoảng  665 tỷ vnđ  để  kết nối  mật thiết hai tỉnh Bạc Liêu – Cà Mau.

phức hợp , Hòa Bình Riverside có   gồm  173 nền đc   phân chia 9 phân khu  (từ A-I), mỗi  phân  giữa trung tâm  được phân  cách  nhau bởi  mặt đường nội bộ có  chiều  rộng lớn  về tối thiểu 10m.  những lô  Đất Lô Nền   tự do Riverside Bạc Liêu  xuất hiện diện tích quy hoạnh  từ 80 m²  mang về 120 m².

không còn  gì  bí mật khi cuộc sống  ven  sông có không ít  điều  nhằm  được mang về.  cảnh quan, lái xe  ngắm nhìn cảnh vật,  nhiều  hoạt động  trò chơi  – Nhưng bạn   xuất hiện biết rằng ở  ven con sông   cũng luôn có thể có  lợi  mang lại  sức khỏe thể chất  không? các  bác sĩ cũng như  căn nhà  nghiên cứu và điều tra  đang  tìm ra  list  ngày càng trở nên   nhiều   nguyên nhân   cho biết thêm  ở  ven con sông   như  trên  tự do Riverside  là 1  sáng tạo độc đáo  xuất sắc cho  tâm trí cũng như   khung người.  không riêng gì là  thứ gì đấy  đẹp  nhằm  chiêm ngưỡng và ngắm nhìn   hoặc  hưởng thụ   vào kỳ nghỉ, ở  ven  dòng sông   rất có thể  nâng cao sức khỏe  của bạn .

----------

